# Meh plushes



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Pardon the sloppy stitching, I am not good at sewing yet. The black one was suppose to be Skye's Mushu, but I totally messed up the colours (Sorry, I'll make you a nicer one someday, Skye!) xD


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

but, but, I love THAT one!! I would totally put him on top of my desk! <3

I'm so glad that you finally posted these guys, they're too adorable!! ^_^


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

i like them they are cute


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you, Skye, Indigo! 



Skyewillow said:


> but, but, I love THAT one!! I would totally put him on top of my desk! <3
> 
> I'm so glad that you finally posted these guys, they're too adorable!! ^_^


I should take him to the post office and have him sent to you. Then, you would see what a shoddy job I did. xD (Actually, I really would, but I have no one to take me to the post office...)


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

bah, shoddy my foot. I would display him with pride with a seat of honor in my house! ^_^


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Give me your address sometime. I'll try my best to get to the post office, but it is technically in the next town over and would take a while. At least you won't have to worry about me stalking you. I can't even get around _my_ town! xD


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

You could stalk me all you want, you'd get bored quick though, I don't do much XD

I'll PM it to you in a few, but you have to send me yours, and a picture of one of your fish, so I can send you a plush. ;-)


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Skye, if you really wanted a plushie, and I didn't spring it on you like before, which of yours would you have wanted me to do?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Surprise me. I can pm you names/pictures so you can pick. ^_^

Which one would YOU want done?


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Okay, send them to me.  I can't wait until the end of May. I would have so much free time on my hands.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm excited to get to make one of your beauties!


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

Those are so cute


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you, Whittni. I'm happy you think so.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey Feng! Now that plush is pretty spot on for Mushu, just a little white trim and it'd be a dead ringer! lol


----------

